# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  ?ركلة الجزاء التي بكى من جمالها العشاق?

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

?ركلة الجزاء التي بكى من جمالها العشاق?

المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

